# Oops! Caught someone else's flash! :D



## LaFoto (Feb 20, 2006)

This is one of the hundreds of photos that I took during the dance theatre performance of that dance school where my daughter also goes to, and it seems like I caught someone else's flash here .
I still haven't gone through all my pics of Friday (this is one from Friday) and Sunday, though I am working on them like crazy, my eyes hurt, tears are streaming (well, just about ), but I think there was another one later that has the same phenomenon. Funny! 







I feel even more in awe with emayd's photos now than I ever have, by the way.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 20, 2006)

It still turned out better than when I caught my wifes flash at Noahs 1st birthday party! (Damn red-eye flashes!)

Mine was mostly white with a faint, washy "ghost" in there!


----------



## Rob (Feb 20, 2006)

That's pretty cool actually! Not so much a blooper really?!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, it certainly was not my plan to get a photo like this!
I have many a blooper from my onstage photos of that dance piece - not necessarily all with someone else's flash in them. My - so much went wrong. I have never done anything like this before... But yes, this one is here because in a way I find it cool .


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2006)

Right. I knew there was another one which I caught towards the end of the show, and I went to look for it to downsize it and present here, even though I am still far from being at that point in my postprocessing work, I have barely finished to work on the first act roll: ) - but this clearly is not my flash as I am in the photo myself (sort of, heehee, as a shadow,  )


----------



## Garbz (Feb 28, 2006)

I had a similar thing once posted here a LONG time ago. Except it was a very wide angle shot of a big room, and I caught the flash of just a small group of tourists. 

It always gives some great interesting effects. I've been thinking of how this can be taken out of the realm of blooper and simply be making a subject stick out of a otherwise dull scene.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 9, 2006)

You know I shot weddings for thirty odd years with every person there firing flash over my shoulder and I never once had this happen.  I have no idea why but I never even considered that it might.  It's interesting to see it.


----------

